Ask HN: What iOS app pricing strategy worked for you? - cvaidya1986
======
soulchild37
I did public transport train routing and scheduling app for my city.

Free + iAP worked for me, with around 4% conversion rate. Granted that the iAP
is priced at just $0.99, most feature are free, just that viewing the train
ticket price and which stations are near to certain attraction places require
iAP

------
mondras
It really depends on the type of app you’re offering and your user acquisition
costs/strategy.

Freemium games with in-app purchases and ads worked for me but I’m sure paid
apps in top categories can do amazingly well.

I recommend you do some research in sensor tower to get an idea of the
landscape.

